# Will you spend less this Christmas ?



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A phone in programme on radio 4 

Almost every caller said less 

But will they ?

I’ll spend slightly more as it’s my year to do Christmas dinner which includes alternate years, one daughter, husband and four children 

And our youngest son and daughter will be here for the first time 

But it won’t be much as I cook far to much anyway 

The money gifts will be the same, and to be fair I’m only passing on some of their inheritance 

My problem is we are reaching a stage when we need to get rid of stuff not gain more 

So I really don’t want anything, albert and I sometimes buy joint gifts, but that’s an excuse really if we want it we’d buy it anyway , or nothing for each other , other than the food and wine treats 

Sometimes I feel guilty , that we we should , but it’s getting the stage when another Christmas together is a present enough 

But my heart went out to those with younger kids, I so remember when we had nothing Albert making dolls house furniture , a gocart which our son hurtled down from Mount Zion to the dung gate in Jerusalem 

But those things won’t do for today’s kids 

So will you spend less or more this year ?

And why ?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

YES!!!

Bah creme de menthe...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes.!!!!!!!
Blooming racket.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is that no or yes Kev 

It’s so sad that we blame Christmas excess on Christmas 

Like it’s an entity beyond our control 

We choose our Christmas 

Party’s high life 

Quietly at home with family 

A family meal including a large family

Or just an intimate meal for two 

It’s our choice regardless of the hype 

And having made it

A merry Christmas to all 

For those who want to celebrate high style great 

For those who want family great 

For those who want a twosome great 

For those who are sad and alone not so great 

But charities are out there making their Christmas special

All we need to do is give , money or time

A present for a child , a donation for a meal 

A Christmas message to a stranger

And you don’t need religion for that

It’s a universal message

Peace and goodwill to all mankind 

Merry Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No. Ill spend the same as last year. Very little!! 

We were going to go away but that looks like its not happening now. I fancied the Canaries, Mrs D wasnt keen and fancied the Isle of Arran or Flamborough (Again  ) and I wasnt keen so its Christmas at home. For me I wouldnt care if we just forgot about it completely but thats not really going to happen. 

I Wouldnt mind it so much if it all started around the middle to later part of December.

The one thing I would really like is a Christmas get together with all my old friends. Ill see if I can organise that but its nigh on impossible.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Less than last year without a doubt.

We celebrate CHRISTmas with our family NOT xmas with the commercial elements. The two are VERY different.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm not sure we'll spend less but we mostly don't spend a lot at Christmas anyway. And for whatever reason I've never quite worked out I usually drink less over Christmas!:frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess as we 'entertain' and get entertained over the two weeks of 'Christmas' we do end up spending more on food, drink and indigestion tabs.
A little more of everything but my capacity is limited to my waistline and alcohol limits.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

In my working life I often worked over Christmas , in the later years on- call 

To me Christmas is now about quiet nights in , which is little difference to the way we normally spend our evenings 

Christmas Eve will be busy, it always is , megs and Peter will be staying here 

Family and friends will drop in and out, we will host one large Christmas party , Christmas dinner, and the rest will be spent quietly with the Log fire, the Christmas tree and some food treats.

Although it gets more difficult to have food treats as we seem to have them available all year round now 

The only Christmas presents I will buy will be for strangers, the community nurses team where my daughters are based will deliver presents and food to families in the community who have little to celebrate with 

There is sure to be somewhere close to you that will distribute a little happiness this Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> Although it gets more difficult to have food treats as we seem to have them available all year round now Sandra


Eggzackery Sandra.
Like gifts. We get em when we want em. 
The only 'gifts' given now are totally pointless and unwanted tac.

Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Grandchildren get loads of pressies, plus the boys. We buy ourselves bits and pieces, and as it's our wedding anniversary on Xmas eve, I buy Rita something for that too.

Nice to have a few days off work as well 

Peter


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh come on........it's still bloody November!!!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah, but time to start the countdown to avoid the Christmas rush

Trees to put up , although every year I say it will be only one, but the kids look forward to them and I find myself saying just one more year 

The nativity set , hand carved in Kenya many years ago , will be set out, and rearranged by the grandkids whenever they pass it , our kings and shepherds are rarely static and the sheep and ass wander constantly to pastures new 

And the angels wing that is a bit wonky will fall down .......again 

And I’ll remember the guy who we watched carve it ,and it wasn’t finished so he walked three miles to the hotel to deliver it , and Saul our donkey in israel ,who thought he was a dog, and joined us for midnight mass in our “house “ with it’s beaten earth floors, the well and the frogs which sang into the night 

And taking the twins born early , to Bethlehem on Christmas Eve , and it was so cold and snowing and my milk froze , but we laid them in the manger , and at that time it was special 

And another Christmas Eve, this time the Armenian Christmas Eve , when in full labour and without a pass it was touch and go if they let us through to the hospital in Bethliham where our youngest son was eventually born 

so yes I’ll remember christmas’s gone by 

And I guess they will always inform the Christmas present 

So I see no reason to get bogged down in the hype to Christmas 

It’s a choice , I love to see the adverts , the bustle , the parties of those who choose that , even the mad rush to buy presents , it’s different to my idea of Christmas 

But I guess it’s equally valid 

It’s just not my idea of Christmas 

It’s not what I choose, I don’t need to get caught up in it , or even criticise it 

viva la Difference 

Oops is that not allowed during Brexit?

Sandra


----------

